# How's Johnny CNC ?



## greenmtnguy (Aug 4, 2008)

Anyone heard from John lately? It's not the same without his posting.  Maybe he's stuck on the other side. John, if you read this can you give us an update? Hope all is as normal as it can be.


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Aug 9, 2008)

No news yet, I hope all is well.


----------



## Jarheaded (Aug 9, 2008)

He has a lot of work ahead of him fixing his house, so don't expect him to have much time for the forum right now. He will be back when things settle down for him and he is back in his own home with his family.


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 9, 2008)

You're right Johnnie . When I saw John just BEFORE the flood , he said he had plans to build a new shop at home .  A BIG one . I'm pretty sure the disaster altered his plans . I hope he is able to get back to the forum soon . I have no other contact with him either . But , like Johnnie said , he's pretty busy right now . But I'm sure he'll be back as soon as he can . My personal take on John is he's pretty level headed , and I would bet that a computer and internet service will come after other needs . IMHO . Good luck John !


----------



## toolcrazy (Aug 10, 2008)

The last I talked to him. He had borrowed a computer long enough to get his online commitments taken care of. And he said he wouldn't be back till he was somewhat settled with his own computer and connection. He did loose everything, including his computer. I would suspect not hearing from him for a year or even two. 

I hope he is doing fine. Good luck and best wishes to you.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Sep 22, 2008)

I would like to get a hold of Johnny, if any one could help me out.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 22, 2008)

Paul, PM sent.


----------



## GoodTurns (Sep 22, 2008)

saw him post in the last week...know he's out there!


----------



## johnnycnc (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi guys,
Alton,I have been stuck on the other side!
Just got another computer recently,and after bleeding thru my eye-sockets,
talked the phone company into getting me going again with phone and dsl.

We are doin' ok,
We made a move to another part of town where it didn't flood,and been remodeling 
our new-to-us home.It was in an estate,where elderly people passed away,and it is really,REALLY!!
in sore need of a lot of rehab and tlc,but it's liveable and dry,so it's our new home.
We are working on it as we go,and I have been working overtime at my job to keep
the funds flowing.
The old house that flooded is awaiting a contractor for the major rough-in work,
been tough to find anyone to do work that doesn't want to gouge for your last cent.
Hope to get him in shortly,and then I'll start finishing drywall,trim,etc this winter.
Hoping to get it done by next spring/summer and *fingers crossed* sell it.

So yeah, been pretty darn busy and missing all you guys and turning,
but the road to recovery is in front of me and I have to keep driving it.
I been online very little,but trying now to check in a couple times a week.
IAP is my one "luxury" item right now,we don't even have TV going at our house,
not exactly sure what to do there,heh,no time to sit and watch anyhow.Yes,I'm serious!

Well,hope this lets everyone know how we be!
You all take care,and thanks a million for caring about me.
You are a great family here,and I'll return as soon as possible.
Your thoughts and prayers have been appreciated.
John


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 22, 2008)

John,

It is great to hear from you.  You have been on a lot of minds here on the IAP.  Lord knows, you still have a rough road ahead of you, but from what I know of you, you will make it!  Check in when you can.


----------



## wudnhed (Sep 22, 2008)

Good to hear from you John, glad your doing OK!


----------



## JayDevin (Sep 22, 2008)

Keep the faith John,
Miss seeing you about, Take care and hope to see you back to normal soon!


----------



## Paul in OKC (Sep 22, 2008)

wdcav1952 said:


> Paul, PM sent.


Got it, thank you.


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 23, 2008)

I was just thinking of you recently too.  If you weren't so far away, I'd help tear out and re-build, but there's just no way with that distance.  Hope to see you back in full swing sooner than later!


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Sep 23, 2008)

Great to hear from you my friend, let us know when you are ready to start selling some bushings. I have a few new pen kits in mind and would not think about trying them without your bushings.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 23, 2008)

Johnny, Really nice to hear from you. You all cross my mind regularly. Sounds like you have a couple of years ahead like I just went through. Wish I could be there to help. It is surprising just how much TV you can live with out when your that busy, I still don't watch much any more. Just take care of yourself, I ended up getting pretty sick from pushing it so hard, so don't forget to keep at least one eye on yourself.


----------



## bitshird (Sep 23, 2008)

John, I was thrilled to see your post on the black Lotus, it and one other pen I have made are not for sale at any price both have a very special meaning, I'm so glad to hear that things are slowly getting back to survivable for you and your family, I miss seeing your posts, and am looking forward to your return.


----------



## bradbn4 (Sep 23, 2008)

always nice to hear from jonyCNC -aftermath from storms can take years of "fun" to recover.

It would be nice to have a small cnc at home to play with.  neat to see ya sort of online.


Bradbn4 - having fun in Colorado


----------



## monkeynutz (Sep 24, 2008)

Good to hear from you, J...  Stay upbeat...  Life cannot be lived more than one day at a time. :redface:


----------

